# Proud owner of a Medieval Destrier says "hello"



## Warhorse (May 17, 2009)

It's a pleasure to find a place where everybody loves horses. I grew up in 4-H and loved everyminute I spend with my best friend "Sunny". Shortly after I married I lost my best friend to pneumonia. Went thirty-five years without a horse and during a very late midlife "crisis" I found my new best friend. He is a Friesian/Quarterhorse cross and he is every inch the Medieval Warhorse I dreamed of. Chronologically he will be three on June 15th and we have begun our riding lessons together. He still looks back at me when I mount as if to say "Mom whatcha doing back there?" For a year he's been used to having me at his head when he isn't cross-tied. He is so very smart and curious and he will almost stand on his head for you if you have a bag of carrots. Per the owner of his sire, "he has his fathers sweet soul" and he has his dam's coloring. I own a Buckskin Friesian. He has feathers and a thick mane and long forlock. He tail isn't too good yet, but I'm still hopeful. Oh yes, one more piece of info I would think you should have. His stable name is Tartan, after the plaids my Scottish ancestors wore. Please bare with me as I am not extremely computer literate and I have never posted to a forum before, but I really do look forward to getting to know the other members.


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I would LOVE to see photos 
PS, welcome to the forum


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I'm into that, too. One reason I wanted a clydesdale so bad. Welcome to the group =)


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!

Would love to see pictures when you have a chance.


----------



## Chavez (May 18, 2009)

Welcome...


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Welcome and hello! I cannot wait to see pictures!


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

welcome ma'am and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

oops double post


----------

